

User experience vs. Revenue what is more important to you? - h2014

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenextweb.com&#x2F;insider&#x2F;2015&#x2F;05&#x2F;17&#x2F;adblockers-are-immoral-and-mobile-networks-should-know-better&#x2F;<p>I stand in direct opposition to ads over user experience am I the only one? Ads on Facebook, twitter, google etc don&#x27;t really phase me and I don&#x27;t mind to be honest, because as a founder you understand that revenue keeps the lights on and it isn&#x27;t terribly disruptive to the user experience. But hijacking your screen and having an awful transition prior to reading an article simply doesn&#x27;t make sense.<p>Use adblockers you say, I can do but that doesn&#x27;t change the facts or the principle on a product level.<p>That&#x27;s just my 2 cents.<p>[The ad&#x2F;publication in question is at the top]
======
jokull
I understand both sides. In the end banner and interstitial ads need to either
get better or publishers need to find another revenue model (happening
already). With the rise of programmatic and more layers between publishers and
brands we’ll just get shittier ads with worse targeting. IMHO banner ads are a
relic from the print era where publishers had monopolies of distribution
(because of substantial distribution cost and cost of entry) and could get
away with some holy split between editorial and advertising. I’m not saying
the internet erases those boundaries, but the culture around this division is
fading (see BuzzFeed). In the near future I see massive consolidation around
native and data (scenario: why wouldn’t NYTimes or whoever be better off
publishing under the BuzzFeed tech which is lightyears ahead and generates
real revenue by sharing DATA with advertisers not a banner-
sidebar/interstitial?).

Sorry, hijacking the conversation into a slightly different direction. I use
adblock. If you want to discuss at more length email me jokull@solberg.is

